# Rim/Tire Question



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, Are the stock rims on brute forces the same width front to back, I'm wondering if I can put 28x12x12 Zillas front and back or do I need after market rims, hard to measure accurately now with current tires on.....thanks They look like they might be a little more narrow.....


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Well i don't think a 12" rear width tire will fit with stock rims. Gas tank's in the way


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The rims are the same width, they just have different backspacing. I've read a lot of threads on this subject, and you'll need wheel spacers to set the rear tires out so they don't rub on the gas tank.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah...12 will rub on the stock wheels without spacers...Done it..got the holes to prove it. and wheel with a 4+3 or 5+3 will be enough to keep them from rubbing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ The zilla's might not rub. They are a bit skinny, and run a little small. So they might actually fit. Besides are they 11's or 12's ? I know the 27's were 11's not 12's.


----------



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

The place I might buy them from say that 28" Zillas are closer to 27" and they will fit, so perhaps they are 11 wide even though they call them 12's.....not sure, maybe the dealer is just trying to make a sale.....lol.......I have just 10 wide at the back now and you guys are right, there is not much room between the tank and the tires, so If it was actually 12 wide it most likely would rub.....I'll have to do more digging.....

I have nothing against after market rims, but do they make you atv faster, or more powerfull ???? they do look better!


----------



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah...12 will rub on the stock wheels without spacers...Done it..got the holes to prove it. and wheel with a 4+3 or 5+3 will be enough to keep them from rubbing.


what does this mean, 5+3, 4+3, thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Those are rim measurements....

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4205

^ Look there....

No Aftermarket rims dont add any power, I mean unless you count the extra 5hp you get by the cool factor, and another 2hp for looking good  haha... 

But they do eliminate the need for spacer for larger tires (need spacers to run stock rims/larger tires)

If what you have now is REALLY close to the tank, then going larger might rub, even with the zilla's. I COULD BE WRONG, but honestly I think since they run small, they should fit. Again, I could be wrong.


----------



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Those are rim measurements....
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4205
> 
> ...


Cool factor, haha, I love that...lol I also have a cool sticker on my quad I got from snorkelyouatv , that must add about 4hp right there!!!!!

thanks for the info, awesome!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually that Deducts like 500 HP  Snorkel kits booooo..........................


----------



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

I like the finished look!!!!


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I was running 28 /12/12(swampfox plus) on the back of my 750i with stock rims with very little rub on gas tank shield. But like you said they might be 11's when measered


----------

